# Uncle Jimbo 2016/2017



## Albireo (2. Mai 2017)

Hi,

ich interessiere mich für das aktuelle Uncle Jimbo. Der Rahmen ist, soweit ich das sehe, identisch zum 2016er Modell. Kann jemand das Bike mit dem Alutech Fanes oder Last Coal vergleichen? Was sind die Stärken/Schwächen des Jimbos? Gibt es irgendwelche gehäuft auftretenden Probleme?


----------



## Albireo (6. Mai 2017)

Das Bike scheint wohl nicht so beliebt zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (9. Mai 2017)

Ich denke hier schauen nicht allzu viele Leute rein  
Konnte es mit keinen von beiden genannten Räder vergleichen. Schwächen hat es bis auf das kurze Oberrohr keine... mir ist zumindest sonst nichts aufgefallen.
Tests gibt genug im Netz:
z.B.
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/test/rose-uncle-jimbo-3-im-test/a24157.html
http://enduro-mtb.com/rose-uncle-jimbo-1-testbericht/


----------

